# Did You Know?



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 29, 2009)

Diva put lobster in her mac & cheese at Oink?   I missed out on that deal. Bet it was tasty indeed! 

Pigs


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 1, 2009)

LOL Nope you got the wrong team . THat was can't stop Grilling.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 2, 2009)

Did you know.......Pigs put LaBatts in his belly at Oink!  I GUARANTEE I didn't get that wrong!!!!


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 2, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Did you know.......Pigs put LaBatts in his belly at Oink!  I GUARANTEE I didn't get that wrong!!!!



ROFLMAO


----------

